

Microsoft Has Hijacked Android in a Hostile Takeover - watershawl
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tonybradley/2015/05/27/microsoft-has-hijacked-android-in-a-hostile-takeover/

======
paulhauggis
So strategic business agreements are now considered a "hostile takeover"?

